# Hillier stepping down as head of Canada's military



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2008)

This is bad news, I'm not sure who will replace him will live up to the standard that has been set.

Sir!  You have earned your rest and will be sadly missed.



> *Hillier stepping down as head of Canada's military*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Tuesday, April 15, 2008 |  5:35 PM ET   Comments130Recommend297*
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2008)

In Gen. Hillier's own words.

Thank you Sir!



> *Message from the Chief of the Defence Staff to the Canadian Forces*
> 
> *NR–08.026 - April 15, 2008*
> OTTAWA – I have chosen to retire from the Canadian Forces and end my tenure as your Chief of the Defence Staff in July of this year.
> ...


----------



## car (Apr 15, 2008)

All I know of him is what I've read from your posts here.  Sounds like and intelligent, visionary and outspoken Soldier.

Good for him!


----------



## Royal (Apr 16, 2008)

car said:


> All I know of him is what I've read from your posts here.  Sounds like and intelligent, visionary and outspoken Soldier.



That pretty well sums him up.

It was an honour and a privelege to work for you, Sir, best wishes for everything you do.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 16, 2008)

He looks quite young and Fit.. Is he retiring on age grounds at 53? or his term is finished? Sounds like an excellent leader..



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Hillier


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes Irish, he'll be finishing his time.  With enrolling in 1973 and retiring this summer, that will give him a 35 year pension.  He's been behind a major push to clear out the senior staff that stick around "forever", so it doesn't surprise me that he would leave himself, giving opportunity for new leadership to fill his shoes.



> *General R.J. Hillier, C.M.M., M.S.C., C.D
> *
> 
> *Chief of the Defence Staff*
> ...


----------

